# [WR] Kaijun Lin 5x5 blindfolded 4:10.00



## Roman (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 15, 2017)

No. Way.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Again? What a beast.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 15, 2017)

Wat?


----------



## moralsh (Apr 15, 2017)

wow


----------



## alisterprofitt (Apr 15, 2017)

So neat


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 15, 2017)

ummmmm okay? wow


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 15, 2017)

beast.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 15, 2017)

holy crap 
how is kaijun so good


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2017)

H E C K

stop kaijun you're going too fast


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 15, 2017)

And to think sub 5 wasn't happening a good bit of 2016...


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 16, 2017)

Incredible


----------



## obelisk477 (Apr 16, 2017)

what are his splits


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow, I'm honestly just at a loss of words


----------



## TDM (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow, I just noticed the second time was a 4:21, which is the third fastest time ever...


----------



## EmperorZant (Apr 17, 2017)

I remember batting an eye at people calling Kaijun "the Feliks of BLD," but at this point, I'm pretty much convinced!


----------



## Octavian-360 (Apr 17, 2017)

Roman said:


>


This guy is insane.


----------



## jam66150 (Apr 24, 2017)

get a sub 4 min


----------



## bcube (Apr 27, 2017)

What cube brand has been used?

Is there a video?


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Apr 30, 2017)

bcube said:


> What cube brand has been used?
> 
> Is there a video?



Qiyi Wushuang

video isnt up yet


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 30, 2017)

Very Fast solves


----------

